# Look at my Media Player 'Art Cache' folder



## Blackice012 (Feb 18, 2012)

I was defragmenting my hard disk when i saw it was defragmenting thousands of jpg files in the C:\Windows\ServiceProfiles\NetworkService\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Media Player\Art Cache\LocalMLS folder.
Curious what they were (and they were slowing down the defragmentation process) i took a look at the folder and found 40.138 system protected (hidden) temporary jpg files. They were all cover images and all of them had hundreds of duplicates with another file name. Together they made up 1.63 GB.
I decided to delete them because it doesn't make sense, and share it with you guys. Actually its been calculating the recycling process for 10 minutes now... 
Anyone know why this happens or how i can prevent it. I dont even use Windows Media Player, i use Winamp for audio and Media Player Classic for video.
I have Windows 7 64-bit.

Heres a screenshot:









Edit*
_I'm trying to delete them with the DOS command line (cmd) because Windows is taking ages but it doesnt find the hidden files, how do i do this?
_Edit2*
Nevermind i found it out, you have to use 'del /AH *.jpg'. This takes 10 seconds instead of 30 minutes with Windows. I know this because i used to have a recurring virus or something that would create 100's of thousands of 1kb files on my System32 folder until my disk was full. Only way to delete them was with the DOS command line.


----------



## pip22 (Nov 21, 2004)

_C:\Windows\ServiceProfiles\NetworkService\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Media Player\Art Cache\LocalMLS_

My _LocalMLS_ folder is empty, always has been and I use WMP all the time. I haven't changed any default settings in WMP so it's a mystery why your _LocalMLS_ folder should be crammed with album art.


----------

